# Transfert sauvegarde iTunes -> iCloud



## nso.l (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, mon épouse est en déplacement pour quelques semaines et son iPhone vient de planter (après 3 mois d'existence mais c'est un autre sujet...). Comme elle en a absolument besoin, elle n'a pas le temps de faire jouer la garantie et attendra d'être de retour pour le faire. En attendant, elle en a racheté un et veut retrouver ses données. Or, la dernière sauvegarde qu'elle a faite est une sauvegarde "physique" sur mac avant son départ (nous n'utilisons pas iCloud).

Savez-vous s'il y a un moyen d'envoyer sur le Cloud, cette sauvegarde réalisée avec iTunes, pour qu'elle puisse la télécharger ensuite de là où elle se trouve et ainsi retrouver ses données ?

En vous remerciant par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Ca semble compliqué : 

Soit elle trouve un PC/Mac avec iTunes et tu lui envois le fichier de sauvegarde avec un outil de type WeTranfert.
Sinon la seule solution que je vois serait de charger la sauvegarde sur un autre téléphone de la maison avec iCloud activé pour son compte, pour que les donnée soient accessibles depuis son tél toujours depuis iCloud. 
Mais c'est quand même dommage, iCloud est parfait pour ce cas de figure.


----------



## nso.l (1 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ca semble compliqué :
> 
> Soit elle trouve un PC/Mac avec iTunes et tu lui envois le fichier de sauvegarde avec un outil de type WeTranfert.
> ...



oui, j'avais pensé à la 2nde solution déjà et s'il n'y a rien de plus simple, je pense que c'est ce que je vais choisir. Dommage qu'Apple ne livre pas d'outil simple pour gérer les archives ios. J'ai trouvé un "anytrans" qui semble proposer quelques fonctions sympas mais faut filer ses identifiants et mdp (ce qui est normal vue l'opération) et j'ai un peu de mal... :/

Merci en tout cas pour l'attention


----------

